# Simba the lionhead



## mistyjr (Mar 7, 2010)

Simba was born November 16th 2009. He was bought at a 4-H for my husband's birthday, We seen him and he had to get him. He was very cute and loveable excpet he loved to bite.

March 6th,2010. He was doing great. He was cleaning hes nose. My husband picked him up before we went to bed.

March 7th,2010 We woke up to go to church and my husband said to me "Honey my rabbit is dying". He was with other rabbits and he found him underneth them.
So I grabbed him and started rubbing hes chest. Then he put him in a seperate cage and left to go to church. I didnt even get out of the van. So then he drove me back home. I put him underneth a heating had and rubbed him. 

He passed away 10:45am. Started shaking, and hes mouth was moving and was making noises. 

I just dont get it he was doing fine the day before. I just dont know what to do.. He was the best rabbit that we all have. He was special to us.

Photo's when we first brung him home!










R.I.P little guy.. We didnt even knew you that long.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 7, 2010)

RIP Simba.

Misty you didn't do anything wrong. The likely hod of him living was very low when you found him. Don't beat yourself up over him.

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug2::hug2::hug2:

:grouphugGroup hug You,Meand the kids


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank You Rebecca.. I will try not to beat myself up for this


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 7, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss. He was a very cute bunny. Sometimes they are not with us for very long no matter what we do, and bunnies are masters at hiding things. Rest in peace little man.


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 7, 2010)

Just wondering where the bunnies he was in bigger or smaller, If bigger it might of been bullying?

Sorry for the loss.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 7, 2010)

He was in with one big bunny and 2 smaller bunnies. My husband was building the cages so we could move them


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 7, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> He was in with one big bunny and 2 smaller bunnies. My husband was building the cages so we could move them


I'm guessing he was a male, What about the other two bunnies?


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 7, 2010)

He was a Buck. The others were Does. He was going to be out house bunny. While my husband was building cages for the other 3. He built 6 cages so far.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 7, 2010)

one is a 6 week old mini rex doe, and 6 month old Wooly. and an rex doe


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 7, 2010)

As soon as I saw Simba's name - I knew who this was and I started to tear up.

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know it is sudden and it really really hurts a lot.

Please understand that rabbits can be ill and are really good at hiding their illnesses. Also - things can come on them quickly and they're gone before you know it. 

I'm really sorry you lost him - I'm sure that you will have wonderful memories of his time with you - and I am sure he knew he was much-loved in his short time with you.


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 7, 2010)

Is there any chance that the does are pregnant? - I wouldn't be surprized I know from experience any time a buck is in with does they will obviously become impregnated. So I'd start getting the does separated.


----------



## cheryl (Mar 7, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of Simba


----------



## kirsterz09 (Mar 7, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss of Simba
Binky free Simba :angelandbunny:


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 7, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> As soon as I saw Simba's name - I knew who this was and I started to tear up.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss. I know it is sudden and it really really hurts a lot.
> 
> ...



Thank you Peg.. I know i was talking to you about him and hes back ground just couple days ago..


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 7, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Is there any chance that the does are pregnant? - I wouldn't be surprized I know from experience any time a buck is in with does they will obviously become impregnated. So I'd start getting the does separated.


They arent. I know that for sure because he didnt even try to hump them at all and hes thingys havent dropped either.. Im not worried about it because hes died and there is only the Does in there left. I know the one dutch is pregnant because we bred her on the 28th. But we have tooken the big girl out because i truly think she had to do something with hes death. So shes out of the cage and just have the 3 girls in there until this week when the cages are done!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 8, 2010)

Im so sorry you lost handsome Simba. :rainbow:


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 8, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Is there any chance that the does are pregnant? - I wouldn't be surprized I know from experience any time a buck is in with does they will obviously become impregnated. So I'd start getting the does separated.
> ...


OH ok just be careful as the stress from being in with other does may cause the Dutch to have complications in the pregnancy. What age was the buck when he died?


----------



## Fancy77 (Mar 8, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 8, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *mistyjr wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *paul2641 wrote: *
> ...



Paul if you don't mind please take this in PM's. 

This is a tribute thread to Simba


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mistyjr wrote: *
> ...


Sorry I was just trying to help Misty.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Simba, may he binky free at the bridge.

RIP Cutie xxx


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 8, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *mistyjr wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *paul2641 wrote: *
> ...


He was born November 16th. .. But today we have moved all the girls outdoors into their own cages except Rex havent gotten done so shes in a smaller cage


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank All of you guys... Hugs


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 9, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *mistyjr wrote: *
> ...


Rebecca it's okay.. I want answers about he's death of unnone(sp) like I told you on yahoo.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 9, 2010)

But the wired thing is that today the rex is strange. Jumpy, just acts different. I hope she didnt have nothing to do with it and is having a beavior problem because of it. She's my show bunny and got 2nd place 2 weeks ago.. I just dont know


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 9, 2010)

Well I'd say her being in with other non show rabbits she might of gained some bad habits, Or should could be pregnant?


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 9, 2010)

The rex maybe. We bred her on the 7th of February. I dont know though because we dropped her off to my aunts that had a rex. So i dont know if she did or didnt. But she haves a different attitude though. She was with a few show bunnies. But she's showable too


----------



## erinwerner (Mar 11, 2010)

I am so sorry, he was a little cutie! Sending you hugs from a fellow Michigander!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank You Erin


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, it doesn't take long for a bunny to steal part of our hearts.


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 14, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. One possibility of his death could be that he was ill when you got him. 

Not your fault at all.

Binky free little Simba.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank You guys so much


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 14, 2010)

but i do blame myself for it


----------

